# MBA in germany



## shankyforcanada

Hello,

I am looking for good German institutes accepting MBA admissions without considering GMAT score .Below is my profile-
I.T. xprnc of 8 yrs - Business Analyst/Consultant BA/Config Analyst
Graduation- Bachelor of Engg(I.T.)-69.2%
Class 12 - 70%
IELTS 7 band score
Kindly let me know good institutes where i can apply without GMAT score ?

Thanks!!


----------



## ALKB

shankyforcanada said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for good German institutes accepting MBA admissions without considering GMAT score .Below is my profile-
> I.T. xprnc of 8 yrs - Business Analyst/Consultant BA/Config Analyst
> Graduation- Bachelor of Engg(I.T.)-69.2%
> Class 12 - 70%
> IELTS 7 band score
> Kindly let me know good institutes where i can apply without GMAT score ?
> 
> Thanks!!


I had never heard of GMAT before but the, I had never looked into the MBA thing.

Quickly looking at it, it seems that most MBA programmes are offered by private (fee-paying) institutions, which for me would be a reason to stay away from them.

Anyhow, googling I couldn't find a reference to GMAT which doesn't mean that nobody will ask for it.

You'll probably have to trawl though the available courses and contact the institutions you're interested in:

https://www.daad.de/deutschland/studienangebote/international-programs/en/

Maybe somebody eho has actually done a MBA in Germany has more insight.


----------



## Bevdeforges

The GMAT is a US based pre-graduate school test. If you're not from the US, I don't think they would expect you to have taken it. But the MBA isn't a German national education degree, so yes, you would have to pay for it.

If you google "MBA in Germany" you can find several lists of the various programs available - along with the cost of the program.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## shankyforcanada

Thank you for prompt replies ALKB/Bev.
The concerns for MBA in Germany are , 
1.)global recognization of degree other than Germany, since am getting private institues ,
2.) do Private institutes have sufficient reputation to land up job for me( consultants advices - GSO-MI,IUBH, might be getting comissions from these universities)
3.)plus international students accpeting in german industries in managerial jobs.
4.) If MBA is too risky , i can think off Matsers in Management courses (i might get good public universities), and as said by Bev Germany is known for technology and not management courses.
Looking for more suggestions


----------



## ALKB

shankyforcanada said:


> Thank you for prompt replies ALKB/Bev.
> The concerns for MBA in Germany are ,
> 1.)global recognization of degree other than Germany, since am getting private institues ,
> 2.) do Private institutes have sufficient reputation to land up job for me( consultants advices - GSO-MI,IUBH, might be getting comissions from these universities)
> 3.)plus international students accpeting in german industries in managerial jobs.
> 4.) If MBA is too risky , i can think off Matsers in Management courses (i might get good public universities), and as said by Bev Germany is known for technology and not management courses.
> Looking for more suggestions


3.) Not without excellent German language skills, especially as a recent graduate.

4.) I'd try for that - a word of caution: places in courses taught entirely in English are extremely competitive to get.


----------



## Bevdeforges

And in partial answer to your questions 1 and 2, with private institutions you have to be careful. The proliferation of MBA programs in Germany (or anywhere, for that matter) tends to result in a huge variation to the quality and recognition for the programs.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## shankyforcanada

Thanks ALKB , since you are from German origin, you can let me know on following points-
1.) I am thinking of learning German till B1 level in another 6 months so that when i go in March intake , am prepared with some basic German language hurdle. In next 2 years , this level can be raised to C2 with Masters in Germany , will it be good level to get good jobs or preference after Masters? I know German language is really essential , since am looking forward to invest few years in Germany/long term staying option so am really thinking of adapting culture/language more, the earlier you start more easy it is.
2.) With my profile i am getting english taught MBA courses in these universities right now (GSO-MI,IUBH) and both universities have been in DAAD websites . Is this research ok or i have other means to check universities credentials .
Thanks!!


----------



## shankyforcanada

Yes Bev and that's the hard part . Since german private universities are not in rankings so its difficult for me to make decisions and am still on my research path. I am checking for few things-
1.) check university on DAAD , i believe that fake or very bad universities might not get into DAAD websites since there might be check from goverment , not sure if my assumption is corretct.
2.) I have DAAD centre and thinking of taking appointment , and will go for for counselling once i am sure for any good university name , too check credentials and affiliations.
3.) My idea is not to crack top MBA colleges in German since i know shortcomings in my profile( german language/few seats in english taught courses etc, am trying to figure out decent enough MBA college to serve me decent enough job in Germany after completing masters. The oly idea is not to get a college which wud make me feel cheated .
4.) I have gathered 2 universities so far -GSO-MI , IUBH , GSOMI claims 3 top private college of applied science for MBA , while IUBH is leading MBA in private institutes as per CHE rankings , still i am thinking about any means through which i can verify credentials for private universities in germany . Please let me know if anybody knows ?


----------



## ALKB

shankyforcanada said:


> Thanks ALKB , since you are from German origin, you can let me know on following points-
> 1.) I am thinking of learning German till B1 level in another 6 months so that when i go in March intake , am prepared with some basic German language hurdle. In next 2 years , this level can be raised to C2 with Masters in Germany , will it be good level to get good jobs or preference after Masters? I know German language is really essential , since am looking forward to invest few years in Germany/long term staying option so am really thinking of adapting culture/language more, the earlier you start more easy it is.
> 2.) With my profile i am getting english taught MBA courses in these universities right now (GSO-MI,IUBH) and both universities have been in DAAD websites  . Is this research ok or i have other means to check universities credentials .
> Thanks!!



1.) C2 is a good level of German but take into account that Business (Betriebswirtschaft) is an extremely popular course of study for Germans. You'd have to bring some outstanding skill/experience to be chosen above a native speaker.

2.) I have only heard of IUBH before. They are not fake but these kinds of institutions are geared towards international students and a degree from there might not carry much weight with German employers. Studying a degree purely in English, mingling only with non-German speakers will not help you integrate/learn German/network for possible jobs after uni.

Good luck.


----------

